# Special smokes



## Edgy85 (Oct 17, 2018)

Would be interesting to see what special smokes people have hiding in their humidors saved for a special occasion or rainy day.
Can be rare/aged/limited edition/discontinued or just cigars that mean something to you.
Take a quick snap and post them for others.
Iv added a few cigars I can't wait to smoke once the weather changes.
Padron 1926 number 1 natural.
Opus x.
Don pepin 15th Ann.























Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mbaldwin944 (Jan 17, 2019)

Gurkha beauty, warfighter victory, fuente personal reserve, opus x 20 year, gurkha 21 year and heritage.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Byron
Opus X
Now a Pardon 1926 80yr thanks to a BOTL


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Here is the top layer of the special occasions box.









random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Madderduro (Feb 26, 2018)

usually go for a ez, viaje or a padron for special occasions...


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

huffer33 said:


> Here is the top layer of the special occasions box.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Madderduro said:


> usually go for a ez, viaje or a padron for special occasions...
> View attachment 237896
> View attachment 237898
> View attachment 237900


I don't think I've got that many special occassions left in my life.. lol

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

huffer33 said:


> Here is the top layer of the special occasions box.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Daaaang, looks like you need to start having some special occasions more often!


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

huffer33 said:


>


You're killing me with that cluster professor!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Daaaang, looks like you need to start having some special occasions more often!


I'm going to record that and play it on a loop while I sleep as personal motivation.

random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

Dran said:


> You're killing me with that cluster professor!
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Look perfectly fine to me.....No order, is the new order.


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

My storage looks much more like @Madderduro's... Only slightly less OCD.

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

Madderduro said:


> usually go for a ez, viaje or a padron for special occasions...
> View attachment 237896
> View attachment 237898
> View attachment 237900


So what are the two with the green paper with snowflakes?


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

Edgy85 said:


> Would be interesting to see what special smokes people have hiding in their humidors saved for a special occasion or rainy day.
> Can be rare/aged/limited edition/discontinued or just cigars that mean something to you.
> Take a quick snap and post them for others.
> Iv added a few cigars I can't wait to smoke once the weather changes.
> ...


Everyday I wake up alive is a special day. Been living on borrowed time for 27 years.


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

ForMud said:


> Look perfectly fine to me.....No order, is the new order.


It increases air circulation :vs_laugh:


----------



## Madderduro (Feb 26, 2018)

I can't stand a disorganized humidor @Dran is that a crime now lol...green with snowflakes was one of the viaje holiday blends for xmas...great cigar and I can't find any of em anywhere


----------



## GunnyJ (Jun 22, 2018)

Newest stick in this box is that Hoyo, picked it up last February. Oldest is from June 2015. I planned on smoking from this box last year when I turned 50 but couldn't bring myself to do it, just couldn't bring them out of their cedar nap...


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

My bad. I’ve forgotten how to post pics here... it’s been a long time.


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

bobaganoosh said:


>


Dang I wanted to see this. It looks like your link is a strange format. I just open the picture in Imgur and copy the BBC code and paste it directly in to the post.

random capitalization courtesy of gboard


----------



## Docv_73 (Nov 18, 2018)

My special occasion smokes can't be mentioned here... I have three brands, one of which I have two types. What's left of them have aged in my box for just over a year. 

I'm going abroad in the Caribbean in May, though... 4 countries... Insert sinister laugh here...


----------

